# Bow and Accessories for Sale



## backy33 (Apr 29, 2006)

I have a Matthews Q2 fully set up and ready to hunt along with a soft case for the bow and a hard arrow case. The bow has a brand new toxonics 3 pin sight, new alpine archery quiver and a muzzy fall-away rest. It has a draw length of 29 inches. I have a brand new Scott Archery release. I'm keeping the price open for offers. Let me know if your interested. Thanks


----------

